#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Which Engineering Subject did/do you hate the most??

## Saumya

hi faadoos..during our engineering..there are always a few subjects that we simply HATE!

Lets share that ONE subject that you hated during your Engineering.

I am an IT engineer..I Hated Automata Theory!

What abt you??





  Similar Threads: R K Kanodia Gate 2001-2012 subject vice Topic vice solution - Mechanical ( all subject, 586 pages) Best book for Automobile engineering subject Computer Science & Engineering subject in b.tech Electrical Engineering Materials notes or books for the subject Ads we all HATE!

----------

